# CCC message failure



## godzulu (May 26, 2011)

08 535i, driving today listening to some tunes when it of nowhere no more audio. iDrive is still on but no more audio. No sound from to, Bluetooth nada. Checked the trunk, bone dry, checked the fuses on Alpine, bit10 etc. All components have power. I'll check Bentley for fuse locations??? I scanned with Carly and I got this code: car communication computer CCC message failure 00E18F. Does anyone know what this could be? Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## godzulu (May 26, 2011)

godzulu said:


> 08 535i, driving today listening to some tunes when it of nowhere no more audio. iDrive is still on but no more audio. No sound from to, Bluetooth nada. Checked the trunk, bone dry, checked the fuses on Alpine, bit10 etc. All components have power. I'll check Bentley for fuse locations??? I scanned with Carly and I got this code: car communication computer CCC message failure 00E18F. Does anyone know what this could be? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


User error, lol . Inadvertantly hit the input button and changed input source from matter to aux...geez

Sent from my Pixel XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------

